# Mirrorthrone.



## Soyeah (Oct 23, 2012)

Mirrorthrone is a Symphonic Black Metal project.

A song:

http://m.youtube.com/?reason=8&rdm=880#/watch?v=BdjgeBqp8sg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=BdjgeBqp8sg


----------

